# 2000 AUDI TT Lower Ball Joint Replacement, Help!



## rickylm (Jan 26, 2013)

*Everything was going fine,taking it out was somewhat of a difficult task, or so I thought. I go to hook the two lower ends back together (rotor to the control arm) and I feel as if its impossible to get it lined back up. Anybody got any ideas to make this easier? Or am I doing something wrong?!








*​


----------



## volksvrsex (Feb 8, 2004)

put the ball joint in first.
then swing the flange into the control arm.
use a punch to pry and align holes
install bolts and tighten everything up.
tip turn steering wheel full lock to the opposite side that ur working on...it will give u more movement


----------



## rickylm (Jan 26, 2013)

volksvrsex said:


> put the ball joint in first.
> then swing the flange into the control arm.
> use a punch to pry and align holes
> install bolts and tighten everything up.
> tip turn steering wheel full lock to the opposite side that ur working on...it will give u more movement




*So, put the ball joint on the rotor side first, then try to align the holes and connect it to the control arm? I Don't have a punch. I'll have to try that steering wheel trick, didnt even think of that.​*


----------



## rickylm (Jan 26, 2013)

*Steering wheel trick didn't help *​


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

No punch? Try a philips screwdriver (one with a replacement warranty).


----------



## rickylm (Jan 26, 2013)

*I'll give this a try today.*​


----------



## rickylm (Jan 26, 2013)

*I managed to get it, I had to get directly under the rotor and use all my strength and body weight to pull down on the control arm while using my knees to shift the rotor. 

Then, after changing sway bar links i found out they sent me 2 right sided ones.









​*


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Not for nothing; I would never pull down on a car that was above me. I probably would have used a long pipe leaning up against the subframe and my foot pressing down to get the right angle for the A-arm if I were you. Cheers to getting it almost done though! Pity about the links.


----------

